# Kopper's glamour shot!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Last time he was at the groomer, Kopper got a glamour shot! Isn't he handsome?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Handsome fellow!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

"like!"


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes he is very handsome!
OMG I just read his age, NO WAY he is 18 months! Has it really been that long since we've been hiking? Wow!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow! He is very handsome :wub:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Kopper is sooo handsome!! I love him!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He looks relaxed


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is very handsome


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He is indeed...what a nice looking dog..


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

What a great pic of a hot dude!  No, but really, that is a terrific shot!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Very handsome!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very handsome! I love his coloring!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very beautiful/handsome boy. love his coat


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a hunk, he posed like a pro!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Almost as good looking as his mom.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Yes he is very handsome!
> OMG I just read his age, NO WAY he is 18 months! Has it really been that long since we've been hiking? Wow!!!


Yup, my baby boy is a year and a half old now. Hard to believe.



Gharrissc said:


> He looks relaxed


He was. He'd just finished his bath, brush, and spa treatment. He usually falls asleep during the blow dry so they had to wake him up for his photoshoot!




Josie/Zeus said:


> What a hunk, he posed like a pro!


Yeah, the ladies over at Sassy Paws do an awesome job with the grooming and the photography. I have no idea how they get some of the shots they get.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jack's Dad said:


> Almost as good looking as his mom.


Andy. . . I'm sitting here on the forums watching the future ex-Mr. Emoore packing up his stuff to leave. I know you've never seen me before and you don't know me from Adam's housecat, but thanks. I needed that. :hugs:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Andy. . . I'm sitting here on the forums watching the future ex-Mr. Emoore packing up his stuff to leave. I know you've never seen me before and you don't know me from Adam's housecat, but thanks. I needed that. :hugs:


I'm sorry. :hug: We don't need to "see" you, you're beautiful and everyone around here knows that.

Hang in there. I'm teetering on the edge of the same thing. Ouch.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Andy. . . I'm sitting here on the forums watching the future ex-Mr. Emoore packing up his stuff to leave. I know you've never seen me before and you don't know me from Adam's housecat, but thanks. I needed that. :hugs:


Baloney. I saw a picture of you holding a sawed off rocket launcher or something and you are "Hot".

I hope you use the rocket launcher on your about to be exe's backside on his way out.

If I wasn't married and older than the hills I'd come looking for ya. :hug:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I'd love to get one for Alice but she'd do that spaztic stick her tongue thing out. (you know, not panting from exertion or play....just DEE DE DEE)


----------



## [nina] (Jun 15, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Last time he was at the groomer, Kopper got a glamour shot! Isn't he handsome?


So handsome! 10/10. I love that picture


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gorgeous dog and great photo!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Koppa you look great on your shots, Glamorous and lovely shots.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice. 
I like it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a gorgeous hunk Kopper is!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photo :wub: He's very handsome


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

He's a gorgeous boy, wow!! I hope all is well for you :hugs:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

chelle said:


> I'm sorry. :hug: We don't need to "see" you, you're beautiful and everyone around here knows that.
> 
> Hang in there. I'm teetering on the edge of the same thing. Ouch.


I agree! 

Man... sounds like a lot of people are needing hugs  :hugs:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is stunning, when did he get so big? LOL


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh look they e-mailed me another one.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Hubba hubba! He's so handsome! :wub:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Such a handsome guy


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is gorgeous!! I LOVE the marking on his paws!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy cow he's gorgeous! And a lot smarter than the future ex.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's so dark and handsome. :wub:


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Andy. . . I'm sitting here on the forums watching the future ex-Mr. Emoore packing up his stuff to leave. I know you've never seen me before and you don't know me from Adam's housecat, but thanks. I needed that. :hugs:


WAY..WAY His loss...WAAAY...


----------

